# Alt Hist Issue 3 Published - the magazine of Historical Fiction and Alternate History



## marklord (Nov 27, 2011)

Alt Hist Issue 3 has just been published in both eBook and Print Book formats.

You can read all about it at http://althistfiction.com/current-issue/. You'll find information about how to get hold of a copy and also free previews of each story.







Here's a bit more information:

The third issue of Alt Hist includes two stories about the American Civil War, one about the great Tesla, a tale of post-war revenge set in Dublin, and a compelling story about the early years of the space race.

Full list of stories and authors:

‘A Light in the Darkness’ by Ian Sales
‘Dublin Can Be Heaven’ by Séamus Sweeney
‘Riders on the Storm’ by Arlan Andrews
‘Bummers’ by Matthew Warner
‘To The Stars’ by Brooks Rexroat


----------



## marklord (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Alt Hist Issue 3 Published - the magazine of Historical Fiction and Alternate His*

We have an interview with Ian Sales now on the site at http://althistfiction.com/2011/12/02/interview-with-ian-sales-author-of-a-light-in-the-darkness/.

He wrote one of the stories in Alt Hist Issue 3 - 'A Light in the Darkness'.


----------

